# Choke Tube



## fastball_24 (Jan 4, 2017)

I am looking to buy some aftermarket extended choke tubes for duck hunting.  I am thinking modified or mid range and possibly doing ported.  What do you think?  Any suggestions or recommendations based on past experiences?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 4, 2017)

I like the kicks high flyer.  I've used their modified choke for a few years.  I just ordered an IC choke yesterday to use in the woody swamp.


----------



## dom (Jan 4, 2017)

Briley. they make awesome products


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Jan 4, 2017)

Rob Roberts custom


----------



## sjrwinder (Jan 4, 2017)

Patternmaster started using one of theirs this year very pleased with the results.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Jan 4, 2017)

Trulock Waterfowl 3 Pack is the best value. If money is no option, Jeb's has the best pattern out of my gun that I've ever seen. It all just depends on your gun and load combination though.


----------



## tomcat58 (Jan 4, 2017)

*chokes*

what make do you have


----------



## WFL (Jan 4, 2017)

Just dont over choke it and blow the pattern.. I have seen folks want smaller chokes and you get them to open up the pattern gets better and more even.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jan 5, 2017)

Save your money and get the Northern Flight Mid Range choke tube from cabelas. It's a Carlson Cremator choke with Cabelas written on it.  I got it on a whim this year because it was on sale. I can definitely tell a difference in patterns over the stock chokes. I shoot a Benelli M2 and it's been laying them down all season. Even longer shots out to 40+ yards have been connecting. Save the $50 you would spend on a kicks or patternmaster and buy yourself something special.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 5, 2017)

dom said:


> Briley. they make awesome products



I found a Briley IM produced outstanding patterns using Kent Fasteel 2's, BB's and BBB's.  It far outperformed my standard IC, M or LM chokes.


----------



## pharris100 (Jan 7, 2017)

+1 for Briley.  I like the extended, but I have gone away from ported chokes because of the noise. They can really ring someone's bell.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2017)

I use a Carlson's Mid-Range.  It does not like BlackCloud shells, but then again, they don't pattern well in my Benelli.  Go figure?


----------



## Mikeg135 (Jan 9, 2017)

not sure how far you are from Sylvania, GA.....but if you go to the Kicks/Compnchoke manufacturing location. They will let you shoot any choke they have for your gun with no obligation to purchase.

Just take the shells you plan on shooting to see how they respond to their different constrictions. They are a great group of guys down there and very helpful.


----------

